# Porsche Coupster.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Porsche plans a hot hatch based on Audi A3/Golf V technic.
3.6 VR6 FSI engine 4wd 300+ hp.










Hans.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

defo Alfa 147 in there


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Iceman said:


> Porsche plans a hot hatch based on Audi A3/Golf V technic.
> 3.6 VR6 FSI engine 4wd 300+ hp.
> 
> 
> ...


It'll sell like hot cakes [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

wtf? where did you find this ,its a joke right ?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

fertershop that but they did the Cayenne so anythings possible


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Porsche have just bought a bigger stake in VAG and I'm sure there are loads of A3 drivers who would prefer to own a Porsche, so why wouldn't they? :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

b3ves said:


> Porsche have just bought a bigger stake in VAG and I'm sure there are loads of A3 drivers who would prefer to own a Porsche, so why wouldn't they? :?


...cos it'll cost Â£40k+ and it doesn't have quite the same "I want a Porsche but need to drive the family around too" look as the Cayenne... :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Well, they ARE working on a 4-door saloon at the mo............


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

And I read today Bentley may be planning an SUV :roll:

More outrageously I hear that theres a Citroen Saxo in Bedfordshire thats completely standard, whats that all about?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry but that looks crap Porsche or not but than again it is no were near as bad as the Cayenne


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Porsche plans a hot hatch


Oh For f**k sake!!!!!!!!


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Porsche plans a hot hatch based on Audi A3/Golf V technic.
> 3.6 VR6 FSI engine 4wd 300+ hp.
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a Peugeot 1007 that's melted a little bit


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I can't see a market for that. The 997 is already a 4 seat coupe, albeit 2+2. And they are developing the Panamera saloon.

I don't think there is a Â£40k hatchback market.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

iceman where did you find this ?please tell as i have not seen this in any mag or forum , or do you just like to wind up the allready hard done by porsche owning fraternity on this forum?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

People already pay a premium for Audi A3 over Golf, and Gold over a Leon. I am sure there are many who would pay even more for a Porsche-fettled and resekinned S3/R32 over the already stiff Audi premium.

Some may recall that the Porsche 924 started life as a Audi....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I can't see a market for that. The 997 is already a 4 seat coupe, albeit 2+2. And they are developing the Panamera saloon.
> 
> I don't think there is a Â£40k hatchback market.


What about luggage space? There is NONE. A tiny 135 litre boot is not sufficient for more than a weekend bag.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I think that might possibly be the first good point you've made in over 16,000 posts Vlastan


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

It looks a bit too similar to the Audi Shooting Brake Concept.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

It's an Alfa 147 that's been chopped and had a boxster front end stuck to it. That's actually an Alfa colour - though not a popular one for obvious reasons!


----------

